# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] مانويل جوزيه - قضيه ادارية  للتحليل

## اسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا يختلف اى انسان على قيمة النادى الاهلى 

ومكانته فى الرياضة المصرية والعربيه والافريقيه والعالمية 

واصبح المدرب البرتغالى مانويل جوزيه 

اسطورة اهلوية بما حققه من انجازات مع فريق النادى 

سنناقش هنا فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 

هذا الموقف 

هل هو نجاح ام فشل مستتر 

هل مانويل جوزيه اسطورة تدريبيه  ام مدرب عادى 

هل الادارة هى صاحبة الانجاز بما وفرته للمدرب من امكانيات ام المدرب بعبقريته

هل لو انتقل مانويل جوزيه لنادى اخر  سيحقق نفس النجاح 

ام سيلحقه الفشل كما لحق بهديكوتى والان هاريس وتسوبيل 




سنفتح ايضا التصويت فى هذه القضيه 

من سبب النجاح 

مانويل جوزيه  ام ادارة النادى الاهلى

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذ نادر موضوع مميز وبإذن الله لي عودة للمناقشة وبحث الموضوع*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اتوجه بالشكر للاخت العزيزة لولى على التصميم الرائع 

وشكر خاص لاخى العزيز اهلاوى شديد 

لانى نقلت التصميم من موضوعه المميز 

آآحـتـفـآآلاآتــ آهــلآويـه  ولــقـآءات حـوآريـه

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

استاذ اسكندراني
اكيد الادارة ثم الادارة وفي الاخر الادارة
عندما يكون المدرب كفء وادارة غير جيدة نحصل علي نادي الزمالك والترسانه الخ
الادارة في نادي عريق مثل الاهلي تعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف .....
تحياتي لك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استاذي الكريم / إسكندراني ...

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على فتح تلك المناقشة المثمرة اللى فعلاً شغلت بال الكثير والكثير ...

هل السبب فى بطولات الأهلى مانويل جوزيه أم الإدارة ؟ 

وقد قمت بسؤال هذا السؤال لنفسي كثيراً ... 

وسأورد رأيي الخاص من خلال دراستي فى كلية التجارة ... حيث يتلخص نجاح أى منظومة فى طريقة إدارتها وكفاءة وحنكة الإداريين بها ... وتأتى الجودة من الصناع بداخلها ... 

أى أن النجاح يكون جزء كبير منه مُنصب على الإدارة ... والجودة فى هذا النجاح تنصب على من بداخل العملية ... 

وهنا أرى أن مانويل جوزيه الملقب بالساحر ماهو إلا إدارياً محنكاً وليس مدرباً ... فحسام البدرى هو المدرب (المنفذ) ولكن مانويل جوزيه هو الإدارى الذى يرسم الطرق والخطط وغيره وغيره ... فهو كما يسمى (مديراً فنياً) أى أن كلمة مدير اقترنت به وتقترن بأى شخص يأخذ مركزه ...

ففى النهاية المدير الفنى ماهو إلا مدير ... يوجد فوقه مدير أكبر وأكبر إلى أن نصل للرئيس ... وعشان كده يعتبر مانويل جوزيه جزء من الإدارة ....

بعد توضيح هذه النقطة يمكن أن ندخل فى النقطة التى تليها ... 

مانويل جوزيه (الملقب بالساحر) حقق المعادلة الصعبة وهذا يحسب له ... أولاً حب الجميع فى النادى له .. وثانياً عدم إعتراض اى شخص على قرار له حتى وإن كان من داخله غاضب .... وهذه لا يحققها إلا إدارى محنك محترف جداً فى العمل الإدارى ويطبقه فى شئون حياته جميعها ... 

عشان كده بطولات الأهلى بدايتها والنسبة الأكبر والمتمثلة فى (إدارة النادى الأهلى) اللى وضع حجر الاساس والقواعد والمبادىء فيها الراحل صالح سليم الله يرحمه ... وصار من خلفه على نفس النهج ... ومانويل جوزيه جزء من تلك المنظومة الإدارية السائرة على نفس الدرب والمؤمنة بتوحد الكلمة والمبادىء والاسس (وهذا ما جعله يكون صاحب نفس قرار الادارة فى قضية الحضرى الهارب بالرغم من أن اى مدرب فى موقفه "والامثلة كثيرة" كان سيطالب بالعفو عنه لكى يكسب به البطولات التى سيدخلها والكل يعلم مدى كفاءة وتألق عصام الحضرى ومدى حاجة الاهلى له .. ولكن فى النهاية هذا الرجل بحنكته الإدارية عرف أنه لو وضع بند "استثناءات" فى اى شىء لإدارة هذا الفريق .. سيصيب الفريق ككل وبدل من أن يكسب لاعب فى مركز واحد .. سيخسر جميع اللاعبين فى المراكز الأخرى .. وهذا ما وقع فيه كل مدربي الفرق المنافسة والقصص والروايات والحقائق كثيرة ) 
وهذا ما يجعلنى أقول أن السبب فى النجاح الأخير .. هو قوة شخصية مانويل جوزيه "بعيد عن مهاراته الفنية فى قيادة الفريق" وحنكته الإدارية القوية التى يتميز بها أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى المحترم أيضاً ... 

بمعنى أدق لا يوجد تفرقة بين مانويل جوزيه والإدارة .. لأنه جزء من هذه الإدارة "مدير فنى" ... والذين يقومون بالتنفيذ هم اللاعبون ... فيمكن أن يتحول الاستفتاء إلى (الإدارة أم اللاعبون) وهنا ستكون الإجابة 80% على الإدارة (مجلس ادارة + إدارة فنية) 20% على اللاعبين بالذات اللاعبين التكتكيين اللى بيعرفوا ينفذوا تعليمات المدير الفنى بنجاح ...

عشان كده فى النهاية أنا مش هقدر اصوت وأختار بين الإدارة ومانويل جوزيه لأنهم من وجهة نظرى شىء واحد لا يختلف ... ولو على مانويل جوزيه فهو رجل لن يتكرر بقوة شخصيته وتحقيقه معادلة العقاب عند الخطأ ويبقى الحب ... وما ساعده على ذلك هو وجود إدارة عليا ترفع شعار (الأهلى فوق الجميع) ... وهنا تتوافق الرؤي لكل من الادارة العليا ومدير الفريق وهنا يأتى النجاح الذى نشهده الآن ...







وكل الشكر استاذ نادر على طرح هذا الموضوع الجميل وأتمنى أن اسمع الاراء جميعها لأنه موضوع محير إلى درجة كبيرة ...

تقبل وافر إحترامى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بمعنى أدق لا يوجد تفرقة بين مانويل جوزيه والإدارة .. لأنه جزء من هذه الإدارة "مدير فنى" ... والذين يقومون بالتنفيذ هم اللاعبون ... فيمكن أن يتحول الاستفتاء إلى (الإدارة أم اللاعبون) وهنا ستكون الإجابة 80% على الإدارة (مجلس ادارة + إدارة فنية) 20% على اللاعبين بالذات اللاعبين التكتكيين اللى بيعرفوا ينفذوا تعليمات المدير الفنى بنجاح ...


انا متفق معاك فى دا يا ماجد

دايما بيكون اى نجاح  لازم وراه ادارة محنكة جدا  وجوزيه بكل تأكيد جزء من الادارة فى النادى الاهلى

شكرا ليك يا استاذ نادر  على الموضوع

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الجميل أن نفتح مثل هذه الموضوع في قاعة رجال الأعمال أي أننا سنستعرض النقاط الإدارية دون التطرق إلى من أُحب ومن أكثره وإلى من أنتمي المهم هو أن ننظر للقضية بنظر رجل الأعمال الناجح ..

هناك مقومات للنجاح تكتمل ببعضها البعض مثل المنظومة إن اختل منها نظام قد يفشل الباقي
فمقومات النجاح للأندية تتمثل في الآتي :
1- إدارة قادرة على القيادة الناجحة
2- مدير فني وجهاز فني متميزين
3- لاعبين متميزين 
4- جمهور يساند الفريق 

إن اختل مقوم من المقومات الفائتة تختل البقية ..

لو أن إدارة الأهلي ليست بهذا التميز والنجاح ما كان للفريق الأول لكرة القدم أية بطولات مهما كانت مقدرة الجهاز الفني وتميزه ، كما أن للاعبين المتميزين لن يتميزوا لأنهم مشغولون البال بقصة مجلس الإدارة .

لو أن الإدارة سليمة ومتميزة وأتت بمدرب غير كفء أو مدرب متميز ولكن ليست له شخصية قوية أو لا يعرف كيفية التعامل مع دوري مثل الدوري المصري فبالتأكيد سيفشل الفريق لأنه لن تكون هناك نتائج مع ذلك المدير الفني ..

لو أن كلا المقومين الأولين جيدين وهناك أكثر من لاعب مستهتر أو لا يُحب النجاح والبطولات وهذا قليل فلن يكون هناك نجاح لأنه ببساطة اللاعبين هم من الركائز الأساسية في مقومات النجاح فهم من لهم ردة فعل الإدارة والجهاز الفني في الملعب ، الفعل للإدارة والجهاز الفني وردة الفعل للاعبين 

أما الجماهير ليس لهم أي دور 
بالتأكيد لا فدور الجماهير مهم للغاية فوقوفهم بجانب اللاعبين عند الكبوة يعطيهم الثقة في المباريات التالية ولتحقيق الفوز من أجل إرضاء الجماهير وفرحتهم ، ولو كان تأثير الجماهير بالسلب سيترك اللاعبين في دوامة الشك وسيجعلونهم فاقدو التركيز تماماً ولن يُعطوا ولن يُقدموا أي شيء ..

هذه هي مقومات النجاح و الآن ادخل في صلب الموضوع الذي نتحدث عنه ..

والموضوع يتحدث هل جوزيه هو صانع الألقاب أم الإدارة ؟؟؟

السؤال علمياً بسيط  فالإدارة والجهاز الفني هما مقومين هامين جداً وتُنسب البطولات لهما بل وليس وحدهما وإنما للاعبين والجماهير أيضاً التي ظلت تساند النادي في كل حال ..

إدارة الأهلي بقيادة حسن حمدي هي إدارة ناجحة بكل المقاييس فلقد استطاعوا أن يخرجوا بالأهلي من كبوته التي استمرت لأربعة أعوام بدون بطولة الدوري المصري إلى أربعة أعوام من بطولة الدوري وثلاث بطولات أبطال أفريقيا و2 كأس و3 كأس سوبر أفريقي والسوبر المصري ، بطولات ليس لها حصر والوصول إلى كأس العالم والمركز الثالث فيه .ز كل هذا استطاعوا فعله بعد استقدام ما نويل جوزيه مرةً أخرى و تطعيم الفريق بالعناصر القوية مثل محمد أبو تريكة وحسن مصطفى في هذا الوقت ثم بعدهما فلافيو وغيره من اللاعبين الذين أتوا إلى النادي ..

مانويل جوزيه هو مدرب كفء بكل المقاييس ومدرب ذو خبرة متميزة ومدرب ذو شخصية قوية وله كلمته على الفريق واللاعبين ويعرف كيف يروض الفرق الأفريقية ، ولا ننسى عندما جاء فلافيو أن الشعب المصري أهلاوي و زملكاوي وبكل الانتماءات والنقاد والكتاب الرياضيين وكل من له صلة بالرياضة ومن ليس له صلة كان يقول بأنها صفقة خاسرة تماماً ولماذا يُصر جوزيه على أن يلعب فلافيو أساسياً في حين أنه لم يُحرز أي هدف وحتى الهدف الوحيد الذي أحرزه كان بمحض الحظ فالكرة ارتطمت برأسه من الأعلى وغيرت اتجاهها وسكنت الشباك ، كان لجوزيه نظرة في فلافيو وكانت نظرته صحيحة .


بطولات الأهلي هي من الإدارة ثم جوزيه ثم اللاعبين ثم الجماهير على الترتيب السابق وإن سقط أحدهم سقط الباقي

وأتابع معكم الحوار بإذن الله
*

----------


## kethara

أخى العزيز الفاضل

اسكندرانى نادر

وها أنت من جديد تطل علينا بموضوع جديد وفكرة جديدة
كى تحرك الساكن وتثير حواسنا للكتابة
والرد والأستمتاع بألق الحوار والنقاش
بما هو مفيد
تحيتى أخى لجميل تواجدك وكل الأفكار
التى من أثرها إضفاء معنى وملمح لوجودنا هنا

اما بالنسبة لموضوع المدرب الناجح مانويل جوزيه
انا لا أنكر تميزه ونجاحه كمدرب صاحب فكر وتواجد
ولا أنكر ايضا تميز وتفرد إدارة النادى الأهلى بأسلوبها
الحكيم وتوافقها المتناغم والبعد عن السلبيات قدر الإمكان
وأيضا لا أنكر وجود العناصر الماهرة بين لاعبى النادى الأهلى
والأمثلة كثيرة كعناصر فردية تتمتع بالموهبة والتميز
لكن هذا التميز الجميل هو بإظهاره ضمن الفريق
وأيضا هناك الجمهور الكبير الذى يحتضن تلك النجاحات

والمقصود من كلماتى ان هذا النجاح من الصعب جدا ان ننسبه
لعنصر واحد من بين باقى العناصر
لاننا بذلك قد نكون أجحفنا حق باقى العناصر بالنجاح
اذ هى منظومة مكتملة العناصر
من حيث الإدارة الحكيمة التى توفر كل مقومات النجاح للفريق
والطاقم الفنى ومراعاة اللاعبين وبذل كل غالى ونفيس
من أجل هدف واحد وهو نجاح المنظومة بأكملها
ومن حيث المدرب الواعى لأمكانيات كل لاعب على حدى
ومحاولة تدريبهم وجمعهم تحت لواء واحد وهو النادى الأهلى
والبعد عن اى فردية وأنانية ذاتية
ومجموعة من اللاعبين المتميزين الماهرين والتى بينهم روح
رائعة من التعاون كفريق واحد واى نجاح
هو نجاح للمنظومة كلها بلا إستثناء
وروح الإنتماء للنادى الأهلى التى اراها هى سبب من أسباب النجاح

وأختصارا للكلام النجاح من الصعب نسبه لاى من العناصر
دون باقى العناصر فأسطورة نجاح مانويل جوزية
هى أحدى تروس آلة النجاح ككل لإدارة ولاعبين وجمهور
القلعة الحمراء النادى الأهلى

والا لماذا نجح ألان هاريس و هيديكوتي و تسوبيل و هولمان مع الأهلي و سقطوا مع الأندية المصرية الاخرى؟؟
لأن نجاح الأهلي نجاح لمنظومة و ليس نجاح لشخص..
إدارة و لاعبين و جمهور و مدرب...  لأن المنظومة كلها ناجحة
 في تلك الفترة و الادارة استقدمت أفضل لاعبين في مصر و وفرت لهم كل أسباب النجاح

شكرا أخى لهذا الموضوع 
وجميل ان نناقش ونبحث وراء نجاحاتنا
ولكن الأجمل ان نبحث بجهة أخرى كأسباب فشل أندية أخرى
رغم وجود المدرب الجيد والإدارة الجيده واللاعبين
مثلا كتعثر نجاح الاتحاد السكندرى
بإنتظار عودتك بهذا الموضوع ان شاء الله
شكرا لسعة صدر الجميع

مع تحيتى

----------


## خالد زيدان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر الأستاذ اسكندراني على هذه الدعوة الكريمة للتحدث وإبداء الرأي في هذا الموضوع ..
مع العلم بأننا في قاعة رجال الأعمال أي أن نظرتنا للموضوع يجب أن تتغير عن النظرة التي إذا كان فيها هذا الموضوع في قاعة الرياضة ، ففي قاعة رجال الأعمال بإمكان الجميع التحدث ولكن بمبدأ الإحتراف وإنكار الذات أكثر من فرض الذات وفرض الإنتماء كما يحدث في قاعة الرياضة مع البعض أي بحث الموضوع من جوانبه الإيجابية والسلبية مع الوصول لحقيقة ثابتة إن استطعنا 

أسئلة الموضوع كالتالي :
هل مانويل جوزيه أسطورة تدريبيه أم مدرب عادى 

هل الإدارة هي صاحبة الإنجاز بما وفرته للمدرب من إمكانيات أم المدرب بعبقريته 

هل لو انتقل مانويل جوزيه لنادى أخر سيحقق نفس النجاح 

أم سيلحقه الفشل كما لحق بهيديكوتي والأن هاريس وتسوبيل 

وسأبدأ بالإجابة على الأسئلة أولاً ..

1- هل مانويل جوزيه أسطورة تدريبيه أم مدرب عادى 

مانويل جوزيه مدرب أسطورة وليس بمدرب عادي أو مدرب مبتدأ بسيط وحتى لا يكون كلامي من فراغ سأعطي بعض الأدلة ..

لو ترجعن معي إلى الوراء وبالذات في حقبة نادي ريال مدريد حيث كان يلعب له زيدان وفيجو وراءول ومايكل أوين  وسالجادو وروبرتو كارلوس ولاعبين آخرين وكان تقريباً بعد عام 2000 كان ريال مدريد يمتلك كل لاعبين العالم وكان مدربه حينها فابيو كابيلو وهو من أفضل مدربي العالم وإدارة نادي ريال مدريد أفضل من إدارة الأهلي وأندية العالم أجمع ، ولكنه مع ذلك لم يستطيع فابيو كابيلو أن يُحرز البطولات مع ريال مدريد فهو لم يستطيع التحكم بهؤلاء النخبة ولقد فشل .. وهاكم البطولات التي أحرزها ريال مدريد منذ عام 2000 مع كل المدربين المصنفين من أفضل مدربين في العالم في تلك الحقبة

4 مرات دوري في 8 سنوات والتاسعة نحن فيها وسيفشل لأن برشلونة يفرق عنه 10 نقاط
كأس ملك أسبانيا لم يحرزها منذ عام 1992
كأس السوبر الأسبانية 3 مرات في 8 سنوات
دوري أبطال أوربا مرة واحدة في 8 سنوات مع العلم بان ريال مدريد هو صاحب أعلى معدل في هذه البطولة بـ 9 مرات
كأس الانتركونتينينتال: مرة واحدة
كأس السوبر الأوربي : مرة واحدة 

ببساطة ريال مدريد فشل مدربوه بأن يحصدوا البطولات ومعهم إدارة ناجحة ولاعبين متميزين وجمهور ولا أحلى 

نقارن بطولات الأهلى منذ عام 2000 مع العلم بأن جوزيه تولى تدريب النادي منذ موسم 2004

كأس العالم للاندية : الميدالية البرونزية
دوري أبطال أفريقيا :  4 وكلهم كان جوزيه هو المدرب
كأس السوبر الأفريقي : 4 مرات وجوزيه كان المدرب أيضاً في الجميع
الدوري المصري : 4 مرات على التوالي وجوزيه المدرب
كأس مصر : 4 مرات كلهم مع جوزيه أيضاً
السوبر المصري : 5 مرات

حسن حمدي تولى إدارة النادي منذ 2002 ولكنه لم يحصل على بطولة الدوري إلا مع استقدام جوزيه في 2004

لكل هذا هو مدرب أسطورة  

نعود للأسئلة .

2- هل الإدارة هي صاحبة الإنجاز بما وفرته للمدرب من إمكانيات أم المدرب بعبقريته 

كلاهما له الحق في نسب البطولات لنفسه فكلاهما يكمل الآخر

3- هل لو انتقل مانويل جوزيه لنادى أخر سيحقق نفس النجاح 

نعم لأنه لا يلعب إلا إذا علم بأن الفريق مكتمل وجاهز ليبدأ معه في حصد البطولات ولا ننسى أنه انسحب من بطولة دوري أبطال العرب حينما علم بان فريقه ليس مكتمل 

4- أم سيلحقه الفشل كما لحق بهيديكوتي والأن هاريس وتسوبيل 

في رأيي المتواضع لن يلحقه الفشل بل سينجح والزمالك يريد مدرب مثل جوزيه


أتفق مع سامح في أن مقومات النجاح منظومة لابد أن تكتمل لتنجح 
ولذلك فالجميع من حقه أن ينسب إليه البطولات من إدارة إلى الجماهير

في أمان الله*

----------


## خالد زيدان

*هل يمكنك أ . اسكندراني أن تضيف خيار ثالث في التصويت وهو ان يكون كلاهما هو صاحب الفضل في تلك البطولات*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اشكرك على تلبيتك الدعوه سريعا 

وفى انتظار بشوق مناقشه نقاطك الهامة 

 دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
عاصم ابو ندى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 





> استاذ اسكندراني
> اكيد الادارة ثم الادارة وفي الاخر الادارة
> عندما يكون المدرب كفء وادارة غير جيدة نحصل علي نادي الزمالك والترسانه الخ
> الادارة في نادي عريق مثل الاهلي تعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف .....
> تحياتي لك


اتفق مع حضرتك ان الادارة ثم الادارة ثم الادارة 

لكن يجب الا نغفل مقومات اخرى مساعده 

ولا نغفل الدعم او ما يسمى اللوجستيك  لتحقيق الهدف 

ولكن بلا شك الادارة التى 



> تعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف


ونصيغ هذه الجمله فى معنى ادارى 

الادارة التى تعلم جيدا الهدف المراد تحقيقه 

هى الادارة الناجحه بحق 

شكرا اخى على مشاركتك الكريمة 

 دمت بكل خير

----------


## ماما زوزو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخى العزيز الغالى / نادر*
*لك كل التقدير والأحترام والشكر*
*لدعوتك لى كى أشارك فى هذا الموضوع*
*وأسمح لى بصفتى خريجة تربية رياضية*
*أن أقول لكم الآتى :*
*القيادة* 
*هي فن التأثير في السلوك البشري لتوجيه جماعة 
من الأفراد نحو تحقيق هدف معين بطريقة تضمن 
كسب ثقتهم و احترامهم و تعاونهم*
*صفات القائد
فلو تطلعنا إلي أي جماعة ناجحة أو إلي 
أي مجتمع مترابط متماسك لوجدنا
أن الركيزة الأولي لهذا النجاح و هذا الترابط 
إنما تكمن في وجود القائد الذى يتسم بصفات عديدة منها:
** ان يكون محنك وخبير فهو الذي يدير دفة العمل بدقة و ذكاء ...
** و هو الذي تقع علي كاهله كافة الأعباء و المسئوليات...
** و هو الذي يتعرف علي مواطن الضعف فيعمل 
علي القضاء عليها و يكتشف نقاط القوة فيعمل
علي تنميتها و ثقلها ...
** و هو العقل المفكر ...
** وهو القلب الكبير الرحيم و الصدر الرحب الفسيح ...
** وهو القوي في غير قسوة الرحيم في غير ضعف ...
** وهو الذي يعمل بين الجميع بلا تفرقة و لا تمييز 
فالكل أمامه سواسية يكافئ المصيب و يشجعه 
و يقوم المخطئ في هوادة و بلا تجريح ...
** واخيرا هو القدوة الطيبة و الأسوة الحسنة ...*

*انواع القيادة*
*1- قيادة سلبية ...
2- قيادة ديكتاتورية ...
3- قيادة ديمقراطيه ...
وافضل انواع القيادة هى الديمقراطيه التى يكون
الراى فيها شورى كما امرنا رسولنا الكريم
صلى الله عليه وسلم " خذوا الامر بينكم شورى"*
*وأنا أرى أن النادى الأهلى منظومة متكاملة*
*ولكن أقول أن جوزية مدرب أكثر من رائع*
*وقائد محنك أستطاع أن يقود مجموعة اللاعبين*
*بحنكة وأقتدار وعقل واع يعرف طريقه جيدا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
اهلاوى شديد
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



مرة اخرى اوجه لك الشكر على التصميم الرائع 

وعلى مشاركتك الطيبه  التى وضحت فيها عده نقاط هامة ومثير للتفكير والمناقشه 




> ففى النهاية المدير الفنى ماهو إلا مدير ... يوجد فوقه مدير أكبر وأكبر إلى أن نصل للرئيس ... وعشان كده يعتبر مانويل جوزيه جزء من الإدارة


نقطه جميله جدا وهى ان كل فرد فى موقعه هو اصلا مدير وفوقه مدير وفوق  المديرالاعلى مدير اعلى وهكذا 
ذكرتنى فور قرائتها بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كلكم راعي وكل راعي مسئول عن رعيته 






> عشان كده بطولات الأهلى بدايتها والنسبة الأكبر والمتمثلة فى (إدارة النادى الأهلى) اللى وضع حجر الاساس والقواعد والمبادىء فيها الراحل صالح سليم الله يرحمه ... وصار من خلفه على نفس النهج ... ومانويل جوزيه جزء من تلك المنظومة الإدارية السائرة على نفس الدرب والمؤمنة بتوحد الكلمة والمبادىء والاسس


اتفق معك فى الاسس التى يسير عليها النادى الاهلى ككل  هى اسس موروثه جيل بعد جيل تجعل كل من يدخل هذا المكان يسير فى نفس الطريق ولا يستطيع ان يشذ عنها




> وهذا ما جعله يكون صاحب نفس قرار الادارة فى قضية الحضرى الهارب بالرغم من أن اى مدرب فى موقفه "والامثلة كثيرة" كان سيطالب بالعفو عنه لكى يكسب به البطولات التى سيدخلها والكل يعلم مدى كفاءة وتألق عصام الحضرى ومدى حاجة الاهلى له .. ولكن فى النهاية هذا الرجل بحنكته الإدارية عرف أنه لو وضع بند "استثناءات" فى اى شىء لإدارة هذا الفريق .. سيصيب الفريق ككل وبدل من أن يكسب لاعب فى مركز واحد .. سيخسر جميع اللاعبين فى المراكز الأخرى .. وهذا ما وقع فيه كل مدربي الفرق المنافسة والقصص والروايات والحقائق كثيرة


وقد يكون هذا الموقف هو ما جعل النادى والفريق متحدين فى نسيج واحد 

لان كل لاعب عرف بالتجربه ان مصيره سيكون خارج النادى ولن يعود اليه يوما ما فى اى وضع ولا اى مكان ولا زمان 

وهناك مثال اكبر  واوضح من قضية الحضرى  وهو نموذج  حسام وابراهيم حسن 

وارى ان هذا الموقف ليس موقف مانويل جوزيه بل موقف الادارة وحتى مانويل جوزية لا يستطيع ان يخالف ولا يتحدى هذا المبدا الحازم الصارم لانه ببساطه يمكن ان يفقده هو ايضا مكانته فى النادى 




> وهذا ما يجعلنى أقول أن السبب فى النجاح الأخير .. هو قوة شخصية مانويل جوزيه "بعيد عن مهاراته الفنية فى قيادة الفريق" وحنكته الإدارية القوية التى يتميز بها أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى المحترم أيضاً


اختلف معك فى هذه النقطه وهل قوة شخصية مانويل جوزية  هى التى تحقق البطولات بعيدا عن المهارات الفنيه  لو كان الامر بهذه الصورة يبقى حسن حمدى يستطيع ان يحقق البطولات  وايضا الخطيب وكل الرجال المحترمين فى النادى الاهلى
بل كان يستطيع الرجل المحترم طارق سليم شقيق صالح سليم ان يقود بشخصيته النادى الى البطولات 





> بمعنى أدق لا يوجد تفرقة بين مانويل جوزيه والإدارة .. لأنه جزء من هذه الإدارة "مدير فنى" ... والذين يقومون بالتنفيذ هم اللاعبون ... فيمكن أن يتحول الاستفتاء إلى (الإدارة أم اللاعبون) وهنا ستكون الإجابة 80% على الإدارة (مجلس ادارة + إدارة فنية) 20% على اللاعبين بالذات اللاعبين التكتكيين اللى بيعرفوا ينفذوا تعليمات المدير الفنى بنجاح


هذه النقطه محتاجة توضيح وشرح مفسر للمعنى الذى تريده

 العام الأول الذى درب فيه مانويل جوزيه النادى الأهلى خسر خلاله الفريق بطولة الدورى فى استاد القاهرة أمام جماهيره، وخسر بطولة الكأس أمام فريق غزل السويس، ويومها خرج من الأهلى لمدة عام ثم عاد من جديد مع كتيبة من اللاعبين، وصل عددها حتى الآن إلى ما يقرب من مائة لاعب

يبقى المعادلة اللى حضرتك وضعتها غير دقيقه 
لان وقتها كانت الادارة ومانويل جوزيه (فريق ادارى حسب تصنيفك )

لكن بعد عودته للقيادة مره اخرى وفرت له الادارة اكثر من 100 لاعب 

تفسر بايه هذا الموقف 
النجاح يبقى للاعبين  وليس للادارة ولا مانويل جوزيه 

وكده يبقى وضعنا عامل جديد لنجاح النادى الاهلى وحصده للبطولات 

ولكن اسمح لى بوضع سؤال افتراضى اخر 

لماذا يفشل نفس اللاعبين الناجحين جدا فى الاهلى  عند التحاقهم باندية اخرى 





> عشان كده فى النهاية أنا مش هقدر اصوت وأختار بين الإدارة ومانويل جوزيه لأنهم من وجهة نظرى شىء واحد لا يختلف ... ولو على مانويل جوزيه فهو رجل لن يتكرر بقوة شخصيته وتحقيقه معادلة العقاب عند الخطأ ويبقى الحب


طيب اسالك سؤال 

لو تم فصل الادارة عن مانويل جوزيه  

الادارة اتت بمدرب اخر ومانويل جوزية درب فريق اخر 

من سينجح ومن سيفشل 

هل سينجح كل منهم 

ام سيفشل الاثنين وهم منفصلين 

ام سينجح احدهم ويفشل الاخر 



شكرا اخى اهلاوى شديد 

مشاركة قوية وبالفعل تحتاج مناقشة مستفيضه 

تمتعت من قرائتها وتمتعت بالتفكير فيها وتمتعت بمناقشتك 

 دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
طائر الشرق
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 






> دايما بيكون اى نجاح لازم وراه ادارة محنكة جدا وجوزيه بكل تأكيد جزء من الادارة فى النادى الاهلى


اسمح لى ان اضع اسماء المدربين الاجانب للنادى الاهلى خلال 20 عام تقريبا الماضيه 
فايتسا 
مايكل إيفرت 
ألان هاريس
راينر هولمان 
تسوبيل 
ديسكي 
جوزيه مانويل البرتغالي  
 بونفرير الهولندي
 أوليفيرا البرتغالي 
مانويل جوزيه

ماهو سبب الاخفاقات والنجاحات لكل  مدرب من هؤلاء 
هل فشل مدرب ينسحب الامر الى الادارة بانها ادارة فاشله 
والعكس لو نجح تكون الادارة ناجحه 

وان كنت ارى العكس هو الواقعى 

الادارة الفاشلة تجر اعظم مدرب فى العالم الى الفشل 

والدليل ان مدربين مثل 
ألان هاريس
راينر هولمان 
تسوبيل 
لا يختلف اى شخص على كفائتهم وامكانياتهم ونجاحهم فى النادى الاهلى خير دليل 

ولكن كان الفشل نصيبهم مع ادارات فاشله 
المصرى - الان هاريس 
الزمالك -  راينر هولمان 
الاتحاد - تسوبيل 

 دمت بكل خير

----------


## القواس

_
أعتذر عن التأخر في تلبيه الدعوه 
أستاذ نادر
الفريق سمى بهذا الاسم كدليل على التعاون
و كل ركن فيه لا تقل أهميته عن باقي الأركان
لاعب  - اداره - جمهور - مدرب
انا لم أصوت حيث أني لم أجد الخيار المناسب من رأيي
ألا و هم الكل زي مقال معظم الأعضاء من قبلي
مانويل جوزيه ممتاذ بس من غير لاعبين يصونوا الزي ميعرفش يعمل حاجه
و من غير اداره حازمه تكافىء المجتهد و تجازي المقصر ميعرفش يعمل حاجه
و من غير جمهور غيور مساند لفريقه و له شخصيا ميعرفش يعمل حاجه
أنا لو لاعب في الأهلي و المدرب قال لي سامعين الجمهور حأكل النجيلة
شكرا لك
تشجيعه للأولمبي عشان خاطر والدي و ابن عمك_

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> لا يختلف اى انسان على قيمة النادى الاهلى 
> 
> ومكانته فى الرياضة المصرية والعربيه والافريقيه والعالمية 
> 
> واصبح المدرب البرتغالى مانويل جوزيه 
> 
> اسطورة اهلوية بما حققه من انجازات مع فريق النادى 
> ...


اشكر أخى الأسكندرانى ودمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 






> هناك مقومات للنجاح تكتمل ببعضها البعض مثل المنظومة إن اختل منها نظام قد يفشل الباقي
> فمقومات النجاح للأندية تتمثل في الآتي :
> 1- إدارة قادرة على القيادة الناجحة
> 2- مدير فني وجهاز فني متميزين
> 3- لاعبين متميزين 
> 4- جمهور يساند الفريق


بداية جميله وترتيب صحيح 

بالفعل مقومات النجاح الادارى لاى فريق رياضى هى ماذكرت وبنفس الترتيب 




> لو أن كلا المقومين الأولين جيدين وهناك أكثر من لاعب مستهتر أو لا يُحب النجاح والبطولات وهذا قليل فلن يكون هناك نجاح لأنه ببساطة اللاعبين هم من الركائز الأساسية في مقومات النجاح فهم من لهم ردة فعل الإدارة والجهاز الفني في الملعب ، الفعل للإدارة والجهاز الفني وردة الفعل للاعبين


بالفعل
اللاعبين هم من الركائز الأساسية في مقومات النجاح او الفشل 
وقد راينا كثيرا جدا فى الملاعب المصرية نماذج لهذا الموقف 
بل سمعنا وشاهدنا تواطئ بعض الاعبين للهزيمة
 للاطاحة بمدير فنى او مدرب او ادارة
والقصص معروفة ومتداوله بين الرياضيين والجماهير المتابعه 

اتذكر واقعه قديمة حدثت فى نادى الاتحاد السكندرى فى عام 78 
عام 76 الاتحاد بطل الكأس وعام 77 ثالث الدورى على ما اتذكر بعد الاهلى والزمالك 
وقتها كان يراس نادى الاتحاد دكتور كمال القاضى الله يرحمه
وكان عضو مجلس الشعب  ودخل المعارضه وبدا تشكيل حزب سياسى جديد 
(ودى قضية اخرى استغلال الشعبيه الرياضية للدخول فى المجال السياسى )
اللى حصل حتى لا اطيل عليك 
بتدخل غريب وخفى بدا الاتحاد يتهزم من كل الفرق سواء على ملعبة او خارج ملعبة 
وبدات الهتافات المدوية فى المدرجات 
احلف بسماها وترابها القاضى هو اللى خربها 
وتم حل مجلس الادارة وجاء مجلس جديد 
وبدا الاتحاد يعاود الانتصارات 
ودى عن تجربة واقعيه عشتها 
تأثير اللاعبين على الادارات سواء ادارية او فنيه 




> ، ولا ننسى عندما جاء فلافيو أن الشعب المصري أهلاوي و زملكاوي وبكل الانتماءات والنقاد والكتاب الرياضيين وكل من له صلة بالرياضة ومن ليس له صلة كان يقول بأنها صفقة خاسرة تماماً ولماذا يُصر جوزيه على أن يلعب فلافيو أساسياً في حين أنه لم يُحرز أي هدف وحتى الهدف الوحيد الذي أحرزه كان بمحض الحظ فالكرة ارتطمت برأسه من الأعلى وغيرت اتجاهها وسكنت الشباك ، كان لجوزيه نظرة في فلافيو وكانت نظرته صحيحة


وباقى الصفقات التى طلبها مانويل جوزيه وتحققت 
لما فشلت 
ايه رايك فى اكونى منساه 
وتشيرنو 
وباقى اللاعبين اللى طلبهم مانويل جوزية  واجيب طلبه 
ثم فشلو لماذ رؤيته فقط على فلافيو 

طيب اسمح لى بسؤال 

مانويل جوزية قدم لمنتخب انجولا كل الدعم والقوة ممثله فى فلافيو وجلبيرتو 

طيب ايه الاضافة اللى اضافها مانويل جوزية للمنتخب المصرى 
ماذا اكتشف وقدم مانويل جوزية من لاعبين وقدمهم لمصر والمنتخب المصرى 

منتظر عودتك مره اخرى
 دمت بكل خير

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عدنا مرة أخرى 

وأشكرك استاذ اسكندرانى على حلاوة النقاش اللى موجودة هنا فى الموضوع ...

واللى ترجعنا تانى للتحليل فى النقاط الإدارية المعقدة اللى بيكون فيها عامل النجاح متداخل كـ (team work) وهذا من أصعب أنواع التحليل ومن أصعب التحليلات التى يمكن بها تحديد العامل الرئيسى فى النجاح ...

نيجي بقى لنقاط النقاش ...





			
				مرة اخرى اوجه لك الشكر على التصميم الرائع

وعلى مشاركتك الطيبه التى وضحت فيها عده نقاط هامة ومثير للتفكير والمناقشه
			
		

الشكر كله للاخت لولى على هذا التصميم وربنا يبارك لنا فيها يارب ...
والشكر لحضرتك لإثارة هذا الموضوع المفيد ... لأن تحليل قصص النجاح أول الطريق لسلك طريق النجاح للجميع إن شاء الله ...






			
				نقطه جميله جدا وهى ان كل فرد فى موقعه هو اصلا مدير وفوقه مدير وفوق المديرالاعلى مدير اعلى وهكذا
ذكرتنى فور قرائتها بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
كلكم راعي وكل راعي مسئول عن رعيته
			
		

بالفعل هناك عدة تدرجات إدارية ومثلث إدارى رأسه الإدارة العليا وقاعدته الإدارة الدنيا ... وهنا فى موضوعنا يمثل الإدارة العليا (كابتن حسن حمدى وجميع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة) ويمثل الإدارة الدنيا (مستر مانويل جوزيه والجهاز الفنى للفريق) ... وديننا فعلاً ذكر ده منذ آلاف السنين ورسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم لخص تلك النقطة فى الحديث الشريف الذى قمت حضرتك بذكره ...






			
				اتفق معك فى الاسس التى يسير عليها النادى الاهلى ككل هى اسس موروثه جيل بعد جيل تجعل كل من يدخل هذا المكان يسير فى نفس الطريق ولا يستطيع ان يشذ عنها
			
		

هو ده سر النجاح من اعتقادي إن توالي الادارات لا يلغي عمل الإدارة التى تسبقه ... وهذا الكلام ينطبق على الإدارة العليا (بالنسبة للألتزام بالمبادىء الموروثة) وعلى الإدارة الدنيا (بعدم السماح للاعبون بالإنحراف عن ركب الفريق ) ...





			
				وقد يكون هذا الموقف هو ما جعل النادى والفريق متحدين فى نسيج واحد

لان كل لاعب عرف بالتجربه ان مصيره سيكون خارج النادى ولن يعود اليه يوما ما فى اى وضع ولا اى مكان ولا زمان

وهناك مثال اكبر واوضح من قضية الحضرى وهو نموذج حسام وابراهيم حسن

وارى ان هذا الموقف ليس موقف مانويل جوزيه بل موقف الادارة وحتى مانويل جوزية لا يستطيع ان يخالف ولا يتحدى هذا المبدا الحازم الصارم لانه ببساطه يمكن ان يفقده هو ايضا مكانته فى النادى
			
		

بالفعل زى ما حضرتك وضحت وهناك من الأمثلة كثير غير الحضرى وحسام وابراهيم ... ولكن دعني أخالفك بعض الرأى فى الجزئية الأخيرة فى أن لمانويل جوزيه وحدود المهام الموكلة له والتى يتصرف فيها كيفما يشاء يفعل مثل ذلك ولكن على نطاق ضيق فى حرمان بعض اللاعبون من المباريات واللعب فيها عندما يشعر ببعض الخطر فى شذوذ أحدهم عن القاعدة ... ولكن حنكة إدارة الأهلى ومستر مانويل جوزيه تجعل من ذلك شىء ليس بارز للوسائل الخارجية من إعلام وغيره التى تؤثر على الفريق ... فهو يكفيه اعطاء العقوبة دون الإشهار بلاعبيه وهذا ما وضح من موقفه مع شادى محمد من قبل وحاليا أمير عبد الحميد ... وهذا ما وضحته مسبقاً أن هذا الرجل إدارى قبل أن يكون فنى فهو يحقق نظرية المدير الناجح الذى يصدر القرارات التأديبية دون أن يتخلخل هيكل الفريق أو تحدث حالة عصيان والدليل على ذلك حب لاعيبة الأهلى له (حتى لو كان شكلياً من بعض اللاعبين) فأهم نقطة يتمتع بها هذا الرجل أن أوضح للاعبون والجهاز المعاون له أنهم جميعاً (team work) وليس هناك النجم الأوحد صاحب الإنجازات ... ومن خلال دراستي إتضحت أن تلك الطريقة هى أمثل طريقة للإدارة عندما يذوب كيان كل شخص من أجل تشكيل لوحة النجاح والرؤية والهدف المرجو فى النهاية ... 
وهنا ممكن أحط مثال للنجاح فى شركة مايكروسوفت اللى ده هو نظام العمل بها واعتقد إن النادى الأهلى صار على نفس نهج هذه الشركات الناجحة ...






			
				اختلف معك فى هذه النقطه وهل قوة شخصية مانويل جوزية هى التى تحقق البطولات بعيدا عن المهارات الفنيه لو كان الامر بهذه الصورة يبقى حسن حمدى يستطيع ان يحقق البطولات وايضا الخطيب وكل الرجال المحترمين فى النادى الاهلى
بل كان يستطيع الرجل المحترم طارق سليم شقيق صالح سليم ان يقود بشخصيته النادى الى البطولات
			
		

أعتذر أستاذ نادر إنى مش قدرت أوصل وجهة نظرى بالقدر الكافى فى تلك النقطة ... 
أنا لا أريد أن أقول أن قوة الشخصية فقط هى السبب فى النجاح وإن النقطة الفنية ليس لها اى قيمة ... اللى كنت عاوز اوضحه من خلال موضوعنا هنا اللى بيتعلق (بالناحية الإدارية فقط) ليه مانويل جوزيه مميز عن الباقى من المديرين الفنيين اللى آتوا للأهلى ... بالطبع الناحية الفنية كبيرة جداً عند هذا الرجل وساعد أكثر المهارات الإدارية التى يمتلكها حتى وإن كان غير دارس لها .. فهناك مديرين بالوراثة كما يقولون وهذه من وجهة نظرى ميزة تضاف لمانويل جوزيه إنه قادر يسيطر على اللى حواليه بحب .. وليس بأمر ونهى ... فمثلاً اى مدير فنى أخر فى بعض الأندية او فى نادى الأهلى من قبل مانويل جوزيه يمكن أن يتنازل فى بعض الأحيان تنازلات زى ما بنقولها بالبلدى (يفوت) للاعب معين .. عشان ماعندوش مقومات الشخص الإدارى اللى يقدر يقود مسيرة نجاح لأن فى إعتقاده أن النجاح سيبنى على فرد معين أو مكان معين او فى وقت معين وهذا إعتقاد خاطىء ... النجاح يأتى من الإلتزام (فنياً و مهارياً واجتماعياً ... إلخ ) وديه نقطة بتزود من كفاءة مانويل جوزيه عن أى مدير فنى أخر ... ويمكن يكون اكتسبها من خلال فترة تدريبه فى الاهلى وخد خبرة من إدارته وسلوكها ونظامها فى الإدارة ... بس فى النهاية هو من الناحية الإدارية كفء جداً وده هو حوار موضوعنا واللى كنت عاوز أوصله ...







			
				هذه النقطه محتاجة توضيح وشرح مفسر للمعنى الذى تريده

العام الأول الذى درب فيه مانويل جوزيه النادى الأهلى خسر خلاله الفريق بطولة الدورى فى استاد القاهرة أمام جماهيره، وخسر بطولة الكأس أمام فريق غزل السويس، ويومها خرج من الأهلى لمدة عام ثم عاد من جديد مع كتيبة من اللاعبين، وصل عددها حتى الآن إلى ما يقرب من مائة لاعب

يبقى المعادلة اللى حضرتك وضعتها غير دقيقه
لان وقتها كانت الادارة ومانويل جوزيه (فريق ادارى حسب تصنيفك )

لكن بعد عودته للقيادة مره اخرى وفرت له الادارة اكثر من 100 لاعب

تفسر بايه هذا الموقف
النجاح يبقى للاعبين وليس للادارة ولا مانويل جوزيه

وكده يبقى وضعنا عامل جديد لنجاح النادى الاهلى وحصده للبطولات
			
		

جميل أوى الكلام ده .. وهنا هقدر أوضح وجهة نظرى فيه إن شاء الله أولاً من ناحية أكاديمية وناحية عملية واقعية ...

من ناحية أكاديمية ممكن نقول إننا عندنا عمال ماهرين جدا جدا وعندنا موارد طبيعية جودتها عالية جداً جداً بس مافيش شخص فيهم عارف هو هيصنع ايه من الموارد ديه ويستغل كفاءة العمال اللى معاه أحسن استغلال بحيث انه يطلع منتج ذات جودة عالية بأقل تكلفة ويوفر فى نفس الوقت جهد العاملين ويقلل من الموارد العاطبة من عملية التصنيع ... وكمان مش عارف إزاى هيسوق ده كله فى النهاية لمين وفين ... هنا يبقى العمالة الجيدة جدا والموارد الجيدة جدا مش مستغلة إستغلال جيد لانها مفتقدة أهم شىء وهو مدير هذه العملية أو ما نسميه (القائد) صاحب الحنكة الإدارية اللى يعرف بيها يدير هؤلاء الاشخاص ... وللأسف ده حال الدول العربية الآن الغنية جدا جدا بالموارد الطبيعية والغنية جدا جدا بالعمالة الماهرة والكوادر بس فين اللى يديرهم صح ونقدر نطلق عليها اسم (إدارة رشيدة) !!

من ناحية عملية واقعية ... الدول العربية مجتمعة كيان جامد جدا اقتصادياً وسياسيا وعسكريا ... ولما طلع قائد يسمى صلاح الدين (وهنا دوره مدير لهذه الدول مجتمعة) حقق نصراً اقتصادياً وعسكرياً فى وقته ... فالموارد متوافرة والعمالة متوافرة وعندما توافر القائد جاء النجاح ... 

نرجع لموضوعنا بالنسبة لمانويل جوزيه .. لما جه الأهلى وخسر بطولة الدورى فى مباراة درامية مع انبى وقبلها خسر كاس مصر مع السويس وبعدها كسب كأس افريقيا وكأس السوبر ... هنا ده يوضح وجهة نظرى أكثر ...

المدير عموماً له تأثير قصير الأجل وتأثير طويل الأجل ... أما عن القصير فهى كل الاشياء اللى معدل دورانها بيكون سريع (عارف إن محدش فاهم حاجة ) معدل دورانها سريع زى الإنتاج مثلا فى مخبز بيكون رغيف العيش كل يوم بينتج وكل يوم بيطلع ... إنما جودة رغيف العيش ديه معدل دورانها بيكون طويل شوية ... فعشان صاحب المخبز يوصل للجودة محتاج (تدريب الايدى العاملة عنده - شراء ماكينات جديدة بدلاً من القديمة - تعزيز روح الفريق فى الشغل بحيث ما يبقاش فيه غش - تنمية الدوافع لدى العاملين بحيث يكون هدف صاحب المخبز "اللى هو الجودة" هو هدف لكل عامل فى المخبز عن طيب خاطر ويسعى له بكل ما أوتى من قوة ... 

نرجع للمدير الفنى مستر مانويل جوزيه فى حالتنا ... الجزء قصير الأجل هو الفوز فى الماتشات على قدر الإمكان والتدريب اليومى الجيد .. وده اللى فعلاً حققه وإنه خسر بطولة الدورى فى أخر مباراة اللى كان لو اتعادل كان فاز بيها .. وده دليل إنه تأثيره قصير الأجل كان بنسبة جيدة إلى حد ما ... أما تأثيره طويل الأجل فهو ما نشاهده اليوم من حالة حب بين اللاعبين وتوحد الهدف وعدم توحد النجاح على لاعب واحد او شخص واحد وإلغاء كلمة نجم أوحد من قاموس الفريق .. كل ده مش وليد الصدفة أو إنه بييجى فى يوم وليلة ... إنما عند رجوعه فى المرة الثانية بدأ فى مشواره الإدارى الناجح من وجهة نظرى قبل أن يكون فنى فى تحقيق نجاحات الأهلى بمساعدة مجلس إدارة محترف أعلى منه وبمساعدة لاعبون ملتزمون بتعليمات مديرهم عن حب وطيب خاطر ... 

وممكن نحط مثل أخر فى الجانب الأخر نادى الزمالك فيه لاعبون مهرة جداً جداً ولكن لم يجدوا من يقودهم بطريقة صحيحة ويتغلب عليهم فى فرض اسلوبه الإدارى عليهم وتحسين أدائهم النفسى قبل أدائهم الفنى وهنا ممكن أكون قد ابرزت النقطة الإدارية الهامة فى شخص جوزيه ...

وعن نقطة النسبة اللى أنا حطيتها فهى واقعية جداً وهذا هيتبين أكثر فى نقطة الأجور بالنسبة للإدارة والأجور بالنسبة للعاملين أنفسهم فى اى مؤسسة ... ففكر الإدارة الشامل هو الذى ينجح العامل فى عمله وهذا ما نفتقده فى مصر ... لو فيه إدارة فى مصر كويسة فى كل الشركات كنا أصبحنا من المنافسين الكبار للدول الصناعية الكبرى ...





			
				ولكن اسمح لى بوضع سؤال افتراضى اخر

لماذا يفشل نفس اللاعبين الناجحين جدا فى الاهلى عند التحاقهم باندية اخرى
			
		

هو ده اللى أنا وضحته فى الجزئية السابقة ... اللاعب فى الأهلى بيلاقى إدارى يقدر يقودهم كويس وحالة إلتزام سواء من الإدارة العليا أو الإدارة الدنيا .. فبيقدر يطلع كل إمكانياته ... إنما فى أندية أخرى بينشغل بأمور تانية (وده أول خطوات الفشل الإدارى عدم توفير الأمان وراحة البال للعامل) وهنا هيكون جزء من تفكيره مشتت وفكرى الإدارة إتحطت مخصوص عشان توفر النقطة ديه ... الإدارة فكرتها وجود شخص يفكر ويشغل باله بكل شىء يخص العملية ... وشخص أخر منفذ لهذا التفكير .. وبذلك يتوافر بند التخصص لكل منهم ويكون التركيز كبير جداً لكل منهم فى أداء عمله ...





			
				طيب اسالك سؤال

لو تم فصل الادارة عن مانويل جوزيه

الادارة اتت بمدرب اخر ومانويل جوزية درب فريق اخر

من سينجح ومن سيفشل

هل سينجح كل منهم

ام سيفشل الاثنين وهم منفصلين

ام سينجح احدهم ويفشل الاخر
			
		

النقطة ديه أنا اثرتها فى أول التعليق ... من الصعب جدا جدا جدا إنك تحدد كفاءة شخص فى فريق عمل يعمل كـ team work  واحد ... الإدارة ومانويل جوزيه كلاهما ناجحين جدا جدا فى العمل الإدارى ... ويمكن أن يكون مانويل جوزيه ذات نفسه تعلم منهم أبجديات المدير الناجح .. ويمكن أن يكون ذلك وراثة أو دراسة أكاديمية قام بها .. بس فى النهاية هما الإتنين نسيج واحد يتمثل فى كلمة (إدارة ناجحة) واللاعبون الجهة التنفيذية لرؤية هذه الإدارة الناجحة بنجاح ... 

وجيبت لحضرتك مثال شركة مايكروسوفت كشركة ناجحة جدا جدا هل ننسب النجاح للمبرمجين العاملين بها أم عندما النجاح فإننا نذكر دائماً نجاح شركة مايكروسوفت بعيداً عن الشخصيات واسمائها اللى بتقوم على هذا النجاح ... هو بس بيل جيتس اللى معروف أكثر على مستوى العالم لأنه مؤسسها وكمان الاغنى عالميا  بس محدش يقدر يقول إن بيل جيتس هو اللى نجح شركة مايكروسوفت .. بس نقدر نقول إنه مدير ناجح لعدة مديرين يلوه .. وهؤلاء المديرين يديرون عدة كفاءات كبيرة جدا جدا ...





			
				شكرا اخى اهلاوى شديد

مشاركة قوية وبالفعل تحتاج مناقشة مستفيضه

تمتعت من قرائتها وتمتعت بالتفكير فيها وتمتعت بمناقشتك

دمت بكل خير
			
		

وأنا بدورى اشكرك جداً استاذ نادر على هذا الموضوع الثرى بالمعلومات وسعدت جداً والله بمناقشة حضرتك .. وأتمنى إن وجهة نظرى تكون اتضحت ... وعذراً على الإطالة (لأن المواضيع ديه الواحد عنده فيها كلام كتير ونفسه يقوله )

وبالتوفيق دائماً استاذ نادر ...

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## pussycat

الأستاذ الفاضل .... اسكندرانى

أشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا

فكثير من الناس يتسائلون حول هذا الموضوع  وعن سر التركيبه العجيبه اللى موجوده فى النادى الأهلى
وإزاى فى ظل كل المشاكل اللى ممكن تكون موجوده بيقدر الفريق يحافظ على توازنه

ومن هنا إسمحلى حضرتك بتعقيب بسيط وأكيد كل من يعمل فى أى مجال سوف يدرك جيدا ما أقصده

لما أكون بشتغل فى مكان بأخذ فيه كل حقوقى كامله إلى جانب المعامله الجيده من جميع رؤسائى وزملائى فى العمل إلى جانب إداره متميزه ومدير يعرف جيدا كيف يدير المكان إلى جانب كل المميزات التى يحلم بها غيرى
ماذا سأفعل وقتها ...........؟
بالطبع سأجتهد فى عملى سأحبه أكثر وأكثر سأتفانى فى جعل المكان اللى بشتغل فيه مميز

هكذا النادى الأهلى

إداره مميز + مدير فنى واعى ومحنك ويملك جميع المقومات التى تساعده على النجاح + لاعبين يعشقون ناديهم + جمهور يشجع ناديه حتى لو خسر فى إحدى المباريات

نادى يمتلك كل مقومات النجاح لذلك أصبح النادى الأهلى علامه مميزه من علامات كرة القدم

شكرا لك استاذى الفاضل على هذا الطرح

دمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ألا تخجلون من أنفسكم
ألا تحمر وجوهكم خجلا 
يا بتوع إدارة الأعمال
ويا بتوع الأهلى فوق الجميع
وأنتم تفتحون موضوعا للمناقشة
كل خلفيته حمراء
أهذا اللون الأحمر
قد سحب من وجوهكم
والتى أصبحت 
بلا لون 
ولا طعم 
ولا نكهة
إلى متى سيكون
التيم ورك 
Team work
بهذا الشكل المخزى
التيم ورك معناه فريق واحد متجانس
كلهم يتقاضون مرتباتهم 
بنفس العملة المحلية 
وليس بالدولار ولا باليورو
خيبه ما بعدها خيبه
الأول والثانى
فى الدورى المصرى
للموسم2008-2009
الأهلى+جوزيه
الإسماعيلى+ريكاردو
أما التالت بقى
مش فاكر إنبى ولا بتروجيت
+
مختار مختار
حاجه تفرح بصحيح
أدارة ناجحة مصرية 
+ 
مدرب مصرى 100%
مين بقى يا شطار يا بتوع إدارة الأعمال
وإللى أكيد واخدين كورسات إدارة أعمال 
MBA
من الجامعة الأمريكية
بتاعت المقدس أوباما
أجدع إداريا
الأهلى؟!
ولا أنبى؟! 
ولا بتروجيت؟!
ولا حرس الحدود؟!






التصويت ناقص أهم أختيار ألا وهو
النجاح يعود للأثنين معا
الأدارة 
+ 
مانويل جوزيه
ومن ثم فالتصويت لا محل له من الأعراب
ولا عزاء 
للمصريين والمصريات

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
اسمح لى ان اشارك معكم فى الموضوع وأخرج بكم قليلا بعيدا عن الأهلى ولكنى لن أبعد عن مانويل جوزيه
فبالمصادفة قرأت إمتحان مادة(تنازع القوانين وتنازع الإختصاص القضائى)
الفرقة الرابعة حقوق بنى سويف
ولفت نظرى سؤال غريب فى صيغته اعتبرته كوميدى
أحببت عرضه عليكم لأعرف آراءكم فيه وإجابة المتخصصين عليه

السؤال الأول(إجبارى)

تزوج مانويل جوزيه برتغالى الجنسية من إمرأة مصرية الجنسية وأقام الزوجان فى مصر نتيجة لإرتباط
الزوج لعمله كمدير فنى لفريق كرة القدم بالنادى الأهلى المصرى.وبعد فترة من الزواج رزقهما الله بولدين"فلافيو- وأبو تريكة"ونظرا لحدوث بعض الخلافات الزوجية،قام الزوج بإنهاء عقده مع النادى الأهلى وهجر زوجته وسافر إلى أنجولا وتجنس بالجنسية الأنجولية وفقد الجنسية البرتغالية
ولا تعرف الزوجة له موطنا معلوما.

لجأت إليك الزوجة لإستشارتك فى المسائل التالية:

- هل تختص المحاكم المصرية بدعوى التطليق للهجر التى تنوى رفعها،وما هو القانون واجب التطبيق.
- إذا ارادت الحصول على نفقة زوجية،فهل تختص المحاكم المصرية بدعوى النفقة؟وما هو القانون الواجب التطبيق.
- إذا ارادت الحصول على نفقة لولديها"فلافيو -وابو تريكة" فهل تختص المحاكم المصرية بهذه النفقة؟ وما هو القانون الواجب التطبيق؟
- إذا ارادت الحصول على نفقة وقتية لحين الحصول على حكم بالتطليق،فما هو القانون واجب التطبيق

(إنتهى السؤال)
أتمنى ان أجد لديكم إجابة عن رأيكم فى صيغة السؤال وهل من حق مانويل جوزيه مقاضاتهم لو علم باستغلال اسمه فى سؤال بهذه الصيغة؟
وايضا إجابة المتخصصين عن السؤال
شكرا اخى اسكندرانى لموضوعك اللى اتاحلى مشاركتكم 
لك كل التحية والتقدير
فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أحمدك يارب أن أنا مهندس ومش محامى!

----------


## ابن البلد

دي صورة ورقة الإمتحان اللي فراشة أتكلمت عنه


4623_1157576785160_1399959231_1319691_7479562_n.jpg

----------


## ابن طيبة

> دي صورة ورقة الإمتحان اللي فراشة أتكلمت عنه
> 
> 
> 
> 4623_1157576785160_1399959231_1319691_7479562_n.jpg


*علي فكرة السؤال اختنا الفاضلة فراشة لا هو كوميدي و لا حاجة ده سؤال قانوني مائة في المائة لكن طرحه دكتور المادة بهذه الصيغة حتي يخفف من وطئة صعوبته علي الطلبة*

*السؤال الاول:*
*هل تختص المحاكم المصرية بدعوى التطليق للهجر التى تنوى رفعها، ؟وما هو القانون واجب التطبيق؟*
*الاجابة :*
*نعم تختص المحاكم المصرية بدعوي التطليق للهجر التي تنوي الزوجة رفعها لان المادة (15) من قانون الاحوال الشخصية رقم (1) لسنة 2000 تنص علي الاتي "يتحدد الموطن في مفهوم هذا القانون علي النحو المبين بالمواد40 و42 و43 من القانون المدني وبمراعاة احكام المادتين10و11من هذا القانون ينعقد الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي عليه فان لم يكن له موطن في مصر تختص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي 
واذا تعدد المدعي عليهم كان الاختصاص المحلي بنظر بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية علي النحو التالي تختص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي او المدعي عليه بنظر الدعوي المرفوعة من الاولاد او الزوجة او الوالدين او الحاضنة حسب الاحوال في المواد التالية* 
*أ -**النفقات والاجور وما في حكمها**ب -**الحضانة والرؤية والمسائل المتعلقة بهما**ج -**المهر والجهاز والدوطة والشبكة وما في حكمها**د -**التطليق والخلع والابراء والفرقة بين الزوجين بجميع أسبابها الشرعية*
*"*

*السؤال الثاني :* 
*إذا ارادت الحصول على نفقة زوجية،فهل تختص المحاكم المصرية بدعوى النفقة؟وما هو القانون الواجب التطبيق ؟*
*الاجابة :*
*نعم تختص بناءا علي الفقرة (أ) من المادة (15) السالفة الذكر في اجابة السؤال الاول*

*السؤال الثالث :*
*إذا ارادت الحصول على نفقة وقتية لحين الحصول على حكم بالتطليق،فما هو القانون واجب التطبيق؟
الاجابة :*
*نعم تختص بناءا علي نص المادة (10) من القانون المشار اليه سابقا حيث جاء فيها " تختص المحكمة الابتدائية بنظر دعاوي الاحوال الشخصية التي لا تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية ودعاوي الوقف وشروطه والاستحقاق فيه والتصرفات الورادة عليه ويكون للمحكمة الابتدائية المختصة محليا بنظر دعوي الطلاق او التطليق او التفريق الجسماني دون غيرها الاختصاص الحكم ابتدائيا في دعاوي النفقات او الاجور وما في حكمها سواء للزوجة او الاولاد او الاقارب وحضانة الصغير وحفظه ورؤيته وضمه والانتقال به ومسكن حضانته وتلتزم المحاكم الابتدائية والجزئية التي رفعت او ترفع امامها دعوي بأي من هذه الطلبات باحالتها الي تلك المحكمة حتي يصدر فيها حكم قطعي واحد وللمحكمة اثناء سير هذه الدعوي ان تصدر احكاما مؤقته واجبة النفاذ بشأن الرؤية او بتقرير نفقة وقتية او تعديل ما عساها تكون قد قررته من نفقة بالزيادة او النقصان فيها "*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اما بخصوص القانون الواجب التطبيق فقواعد الإختصاص وجميع المسائل الخاصة بالإجراءات. خضوعها لقانون البلد الذى تقام فيه الدعوى أو تباشر فيه الإجراءات. م 22 مدنى.*
*صراحة نص المادة 14 مدني أنه يكفي أن يكون أحد الزوجين مصرياً وقت الزواج ليكون القانون المصري وحده هو الواجب التطبيق .*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل 
إبن طيبة
كل الشكر لمجهودك وتفضلك بالرد والإجابة التى أوضحت كل النقاط المبهمة لى فأنا غير دارسة للقانون ولكنى احب أن اتعلم
وماأقصده بكلمة كوميدى كما ذكرت الصيغة التى ورد بها السؤال وليس السؤال فى حد ذاته لانه من المؤكد انه سؤال قانونى
مرة أخرى لك جزيل الشكر وفعلا سعدت بقراءة الإجابات
تقبل إحترامى وتقديرى
فراشة

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب أ/ نادر الاسكندراني 

موضوع جميل مثلك وبدون اي تحيز ليسس المدرب فقط ولا اللاعبين فقط من يستطيعون النجاح دائما 

ولكن يجب أن تكون ادارة جيدة وراء هذا النجاح تهيؤ لهم اسباب النجاح 

ونعطي مثال الطالب المجتهد ان وجد بيئة مناسبة واهتمام من البيت والمدرسة فسيتفوق أكثر واكثر وان لم يجد فبالكاد سينجح ولكن ليس نجاح 

بتميز بالطبع ولكل قاعدة شواذ بالطبع 

وربنا يوفق كل الفرق للتميز والتفوق ولرضا الله سبحانه وتعالى 

فلن ينفعنا اهلى ولا زمالك ولا ترسانة ولا اتحاد ولكن نشجع اللعبة الحلوة ولا نتعلق كثيرا بالكرة وشهوتها العجيبة 

ولنجعل قلوبنا معلقة بالله سبحانه وتعالى والكرة هى فى النهاية لعبة ترفيهية يجب أن نعقل هذا ونفهمه جيدا 

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله_

----------

